# Simplicef for UTI?



## lizbethc38 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,
My shepherd mix Muggsy has just been dx with a UTI. I noticed a discharge from his....er ...boy bits & thought maybe it was balanoposthitis. I just got the results of the culture & it's a UTI.
The vet has prescribed Simplicef. I looked it up & I can only find info from people who have used it for skin infections on their dogs. 
Has anyone used it for a UTI? 
Also, I've never had Muggsy on antibiotics before. What should I do/not do to make this easier for my little guy? (he's just under 40 lbs) He's acting totally fine, eating well, peeing just fine & a normal amount, energy level is the same, so it's weird he has a UTI, 'cause other than the discharge he is the same.
One more thing, I've heard flushing the sheath can help a lot too, so at his last bath I gave it a try. Wow, not so easy.....shoulda seen the look he gave me  Anyone have any tips on that?

I haven't found 'the vet' yet since we've moved here & I'm not crazy about this vet clinic, that's why I'm asking here in addition. There is a great clinic a little over an hour away, so I am waiting for them to open & am hoping to be able to get an appt. tomorrow as I've taken the day off. I'd like to get a second opinion & this place (I've heard) in addition to traditional care, knows about holistic medicine & nutrition.
Thanks!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

When Lucy got her UTI's she has gotten either Clavamox (most popularly prescribed) or Zeniquin. 

I've never heard of Simplicef before or flushing the sheath, sorry I don't have any experience...

It is not a surprise that he is not showing signs of a UTI, because often times my Lucy would not show signs but actually has a full blown infection. 

Usually antibiotics can give dogs upset stomach or soft stool/diarrhea. So always give the meds with food. Otherwise he should react fine to antibiotics. 

Hope he feels better soon and u find a good vet.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

We use simplicef all the time for uti at the clinic I work at. Many vets like to use it because it is a once a day treatment rather than twice a day like clavamox. Here is a link that explains how Simplicef works...
http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/cefpodoxime-proxetil-simplicef/page1.aspx


----------



## lizbethc38 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for your responses!
I was able to get an appt. with the other vet I'd heard about. His urinanalysis showed no signs of a UTI. Huh?
I'm starting another thread on that note....gonna be a long one lol
Other than that, Muggsy still seems fine. In fact he ate more than usual for dinner last night.


----------

